# iwm0: could not initiate scan



## Scribner (Jul 2, 2019)

Today, after I booted my FreeBSD computer, I kept getting this message at the login prompt:

`iwm0: could not initiate scan`

It would flash on a new line roughly every five seconds (I didn't count). I was eventually able to log in, enter my password, log in to root, enter the root password, and shut down. It kept showing up during this time. I tried Ctrl-C and was not able to get it to stop.

Does anyone know what this message was? If it happens again, does anyone know how to get it to stop?

When I booted up the computer again the message did not appear.


----------



## robotchaos (Jul 2, 2019)

That is your wireless interface. It is telling you it is unable to initiate a scan of wireless networks. I had a similar problem, I noticed, until I set the region. Which can be done by following the handbook: FreeBSD Handbook: Wireless Networking

Do you know if that's been done yet?


----------



## Scribner (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks. I think my computer sometimes has a problem connecting to my wireless network at boot time, but this is the first time I got this message. I'm not sure about setting a region -- I set up my wireless network when I installed FreeBSD last month. Do you know how to make that message stop repeating once it starts?


----------



## robotchaos (Jul 2, 2019)

Well if it's not being used, you could maybe disable the interface with `ifconfig wlan0 down`

Also, I'm not certain if this is how it works or not on FreeBSD, but I think iwm0 is the physical device. Which wlan0 becomes the pseudo-device backed by iwm0. Maybe someone could elaborate.


----------

